# Eat out cheaply this week beg 17th Aug?



## wishbone (17 Aug 2009)

Hi there
Just wondering where in Dublin city is offering good deals on grub.  We're going out on Friday and wondering if there's any 2 for 1s or special offers we can benefit from!   Tx!


----------



## foxylady (17 Aug 2009)

Lots od restaurants do early bird meals so would depend what kind of food you like and where abouts in the city you want to go.


----------

